

Show HN: Tokyo Wind Map - cambecc
http://air.nullschool.net

======
cambecc
Tokyo Wind Map is a personal project I've used to learn javascript, node.js,
when.js, postgres, D3 and browser programming.

~~~
yuki2448
This is very impressive!

